# eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern



## DerBreuberger (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo alle miteinander,
heute geht es mir um das Thema: Hakenbox für Feederangler. 

Ich meine damit eine mehr oder weniger große Box, in welcher fertig gebundene Vorfächer aufgespannt sind. 

Ich selbst habe eine kleine Plastikbox von Guru für das Method Feedern, sprich, Vorfächer mit Haarmontagen von 8 bis 12cm länge. Sie ist schön klein, kompakt und ich hab schnellen Zugriff.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich mir auch eine Hakenbox für klassische Feedervorfächer anschaffen und bestücken soll?
Die angeboten Boxen sind meist aus Holz, haben eine Kantenlänge von ca. 45cm und kosten ab 60,- Euro aufwärts.

Wer hat eine solche Box im Einsatz?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr in der Praxis gemacht?
Ab wann lohnt sich eine solche Box?

Ich brachte es 2016 auf 91 Angeltage. Dabei war ich ca. die Hälfte davon Feedern. Und davon ca. ein drittel Method und den Rest klassisch. Dieses Jahr möchte ich an Hegefischen mitmachen.

Lohnt sich die Anschaffung für mich?
Worauf muß ich beim kauf achten?
Kann ich fertig gebundene Vorfächer benutzen oder nur Selbstgebundene?
Welche Hakengrößen sollten vorhanden sein?

Danke im Voraus.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## racoon (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Sinn machen die Boxen schon, allerdings nur für Selbs-Binder. Wieso möchtest Du fertig gebundene Vorfächer aus der Packung da rein packen ?


----------



## Franky (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Ich habe, um ehrlich zu sein, den Sinn dieser Boxen für mich nie gesehen - insbesondere zu dem Preis! Ein Vorfachmäppchen aus dem Meeresbereich (wegen der größeren und stabileren "Tüten" ) für einen Bruchteil von Geld und Platzbedarf hat es immer getan.
Auf die 30 s, die es im Zweifel mal länger dauert, das Vorfach rauszuholen und anzuknüppern, kommt es mir beim Angeln nicht an. Die Zeit hab ich - bin schließlich nicht auf der Flucht, sondern beim Entspannen. Zudem - 45 cm Vorfachlänge wäre bei mir schon sehr kurz. Ich beginne zumeist mit 80 cm und "arbeite" mich, wenn nötig, langsam runter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Hab eine kleine von Guru, fertig gebunden. Ging schnell, macht Spaß. Jetzt lege ich mir eine fürs Feedern von Preston zu, folgt dem gleichen Prinzip.

Ich kann gar nicht sagen wie sehr ich lose Haken, Päckchen und dergleichen Hasse. Ich mag auch nicht am Wasser binden. Kostet Zeit.

Ich finde die Dinger Klasse, eine große wie Schlögl sie hat brauche ich dabei allerdings nicht, weil das schon weit über meinem Einsatzzweck hinaus geht. Ich hab einfach 10 Verschiedene Haken auf gleicher Länge für verschiedene köder und das Reicht mir vollkommen. Vorfächer Kürzen geht immer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



DerBreuberger schrieb:


> Ich brachte es 2016 auf 91 Angeltage. Dabei war ich ca. die Hälfte davon Feedern. Und davon ca. ein drittel Method und den Rest klassisch. Dieses Jahr möchte ich an Hegefischen mitmachen.



Nur dazu:

Im Normalfall findet das Fischen an einem Gewässer statt was du kennst, dort reichen in der Regel 2 Haken. 91 Angeltage oder 5, es spielt keine Rolle, die Box stellt Komfort dar und zeitliches Ersparnis, erfordert aber Aufwand durch das Binden und Anpassen.

Die Frage ist, ob du bereit bist immer weiter Richtung Wohnzimmer am Wasser zu tendieren und einen wesentlichen Teil der Zeit in Vorbereitung und Aufbau zu investieren. Profi wirst du in D nicht, daher ist ein gewisses Bestreben auch vergebene Liebesmüh.


----------



## KxKx2 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Ich habe beim Hegefischen immer nur das Nötigste mitgenommen.
 Ein paar Hakenpakete in mehreren Hakengrößen und gut ist es:vik: Hegefischen sind ja keine Profiwettkämpfe, was manche Leute immer so#h meinen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Hegefischen immer nur das Nötigste mitgenommen.
> Ein paar Hakenpakete in mehreren Hakengrößen und gut ist es:vik: Hegefischen sind ja keine Profiwettkämpfe, was manche Leute immer so#h meinen.



Bei euch vielleicht nicht, bei uns wird das ernster Genommen. Nebst 4x mit der Gruppe im Jahr folgen 4x Fischen vom gesamten Verein, darunter einige Team-Angler, auch Tester und dergleichen.

Sich mit diesen zu Vergleichen macht Spaß, gibt meinem Angeln manchmal andere Ansichten und löst einen Trieb zum Experimentieren aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Ernstgenommen wurde es bei uns auch. In letzter Zeit wurde es so verrückt, das wenige meinten, nur noch unter Wettkampfbedingungen angeln zu müssen- 30m Abstand|uhoh:
> Für normale Angler etwas schwieriger zu Fischen.:q
> #h



30 meter ? Genau andersherum ist es doch der Fall. Wenn abgesteckt wird, hast du Plätze relativ dicht beieinander, Aufbauzeit, Startschuss, ab da an Futter ins Wasser, 3h Zeit, Wiegen.


----------



## Semmelmehl (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

ich habe 2 Aufwickelbrettchen und eine Vorfachdose ... damit kann ich von allen Vorfachsorten genügend mitnehmen um am Wasser schnell tauschen zu können.

2 bis 3 Vorfächer pro Sorte, mehr habe ich in der Regel nicht dabei ... mehr brauche ich in der Regel auch nicht.


----------



## racoon (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich habe, um ehrlich zu sein, den Sinn dieser Boxen für mich nie gesehen



Der Sinn ist der, dass Du Vorfächer binden und lagern kannst, wie sie benötigt werden. Mein Lieblingshaken z.B. ist der T143 von Milo, ein recht grober , stabiler Haken. Diesen gibt es (mW) nicht fertig gebunden. Oft habe ich ihn in Vorfachstärken von 0,08-max 0,10 mm benötigt. So eine exotische Kombi wirst Du vergeblich fertig gebunden suchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



racoon schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist der, dass Du Vorfächer binden und lagern kannst, wie sie benötigt werden. Mein Lieblingshaken z.B. ist der T143 von Milo, ein recht grober , stabiler Haken. Diesen gibt es (mW) nicht fertig gebunden. Oft habe ich ihn in Vorfachstärken von 0,08-max 0,10 mm benötigt. So eine exotische Kombi wirst Du vergeblich fertig gebunden suchen.



Ging mir mit dem Tubertini Serie 4 genauso. Sehr Dünn und Fein, an einer dünnen Mono 0,10er. Musst du selber Binden, ohne Box dann alternativ wieder Wickeln und rein. Das ist aber sehr Nervig, Endet ohne Schlaufenbinder in unterschiedlichen Längen und manchmal drücken sich die Vorfächer auch wieder raus.

Die Box hat das Problem für mich super gelöst.


----------



## Tricast (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Schau Dir doch mal die GURU RIGBOX an. Das Prinzip des Aufwickelns der Vorfächer ist sehr platzsparend. Gibt es bestimmt auch von anderen Firmen oder läßt sich auch selber anfertigen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Ich packe meine Selbstgebundenen immer in die Päckchen wo mal fertige drin gewesen sind.
Mittlerweile sind die schon Antik.


----------



## Menzer (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Also ich benutze eine selbstgebaute Hakenbox aus Hartholz. Die hab ich so angepasst, dass ich meine Feedervorfächer und an einem Rand Horizontal die Method Vorfächer unterbringen kann. Da ich auch auf viele Hegefischen gehe und am Wasser auf unterschiedliche Bedingungen schnell reagieren will, macht eine solche Box für mich absolut Sinn. 
Wenn du erstmal eine hast, wirst du sie nicht mehr missen wollen. 

Fertiggebundene Vorfächer passen nicht, da diese zu ungenau gebunden sind - ich wüsste zumindest keinen Anbieter bei dem die Maße passen (allerdings binde ich meine Vorfächer auch schon eine halbe Ewigkeit selber evtl. ist mir da etwas entgangen...) 

Wenn du eine günstige Alternative für auch lange Feedervorfächer suchst, schau dir mal die neuen Boxen von Preston an. Die sind aus Plastik, bieten aber viel Platz und sind preiswert. Von der Funktion her das vergleichbar, aber eben nicht ganz so schick vielleicht... Hier mal ein Link: 

Preston Vorfachbox


----------



## DerBreuberger (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Hallo alle miteinander,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Es war eine qualitativ hochwerte Diskussion. Ich möchte nur auf ein paar Hinweise kurz eingehen.





racoon schrieb:


> Wieso möchtest Du fertig gebundene Vorfächer aus der Packung da rein packen ?


Mein Grundgedanke war, schnell Zugriff auf unterschiedliche Vorfachkombinationen zu haben. Nicht alles selbst binden zu müssen. Schließlich ging ich bisher mit 30-40 Tütchen ans Wasser. Diese sind Teils noch gut gefüllt. Warum sollte ich sie nicht in die Box umfüllen? Letztlich wird es aber aufs selbstbinden hinauslaufen.



Franky schrieb:


> …Auf die 30 s, die es im Zweifel mal länger dauert, das Vorfach rauszuholen und anzuknüppern, kommt es mir beim Angeln nicht an.


Mir auch nicht. Leider bin ich aber kein Geduldsmensch. Gerade bei den sehr dünnen und langen Vorfächern kam es nicht selten vor, dass ich das Vorfach nicht knotenfrei aufgetriefelt bekam und frustriert wegwarf. Das nervt.



Franky schrieb:


> … Zudem - 45 cm Vorfachlänge wäre bei mir schon sehr kurz...


So wie ich das verstanden haben, wird das Vorfach in der Box einmal umgelegt, sodass man dann auf das gewünschte Maß von 70cm oder 80cm kommt.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> …Die Frage ist, ob du bereit bist immer weiter Richtung Wohnzimmer am Wasser zu tendieren und einen wesentlichen Teil der Zeit in Vorbereitung und Aufbau zu investieren. ….


Eine sehr gute Frage: Ja, ich möchte gern mehr vorbereiten. Ja auch im Wohnzimmer.



Menzer schrieb:


> … Da ich auch auf viele Hegefischen gehe und am Wasser auf unterschiedliche Bedingungen schnell reagieren will, macht eine solche Box für mich absolut Sinn. Wenn du erstmal eine hast, wirst du sie nicht mehr missen wollen.


Das ist meine Hoffnung.

Ich habe mich entschieden. Ich werde mir eine Box anschaffen. Der Winter ist für mich die beste Zeit für sowas. Anangeln ist erst am 19. März. Bis dato ist noch Vereinsarbeit und die Steuererklärung dran. Ich bin halt ein Planer. 

Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden. #h


----------



## racoon (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Dann hast Du ja auch noch genügend Zeit, um Dir eine Box selbst zu bauen, die könntest Du dann perfekt auf Deine Bedürfnisse zuschneidern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

14.00 Uhr kommt meine Box von Preston. Bin ich mal gespannt, denke aber das sie nicht wirklich anders sein wird wie jene von Guru.

Auf die nächste 100 Haken binden ! |supergri


----------



## Fr33 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Hab seit Jahren die Box von Michael Schlögl. Die hat damals gutes Geld gekostet - und bis auf die Maße bin ich damit sehr zufrieden. 

 Ich hab EINE Box gesucht in der ich die kürzeren Matchvorfächer (28-30cm) und die Feedervorfächer 80 - 120cm unterbringen kann und vorallem das nerfoge Gefummel aus den Verpackungen spare. Feederhaken gibts ja meist schon fertig in 100cm - aber bei Matchvorfächern sieht es schon weniger gut aus.

 Ich hab innerhalb von Sekunden einen neuen Haken aus der Box geholt und zudem ist bei mir alles super beschriftet.


----------



## bootszander (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Ich bin auch kein wettfischer wo es auf sekunden ankommt.
Eine box mit haken und meine vorfächer (und längen) werden immer dem beißverhalten angepaßt.
Aber mal was anseres, den Schlögel und Vinzenso habe ich schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen. Wo treiben die sich  nur rum?


----------



## Fr33 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



bootszander schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein wettfischer wo es auf sekunden ankommt.
> Eine box mit haken und meine vorfächer (und längen) werden immer dem beißverhalten angepaßt.
> Aber mal was anseres, den Schlögel und Vinzenso habe ich schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen. Wo treiben die sich nur rum?



Michael ist ab und an mal am Rhein rund um Gernsheim, Riedstadt zu finden. Vinzenso ab und an mal am Main was ich so mitbekomme.... 

Aber seit die Grundelplage da ist, wurde es immer ruhiger in Sachen Weissfisch, Barben und co. Die Medien gehen halt auch mit dem Trend und Spinnfischen ist nach wie vor angesagt.

 Dabei ist so ein 75er Zander im Vergleich zu ner 70 Barbe ein fauler Lappen.....


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



DerBreuberger schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht. Leider bin ich aber kein Geduldsmensch. Gerade bei den sehr dünnen und langen Vorfächern kam es nicht selten vor, dass ich das Vorfach nicht knotenfrei aufgetriefelt bekam und frustriert wegwarf. Das nervt.



Nur mal aus Interesse - was ist denn bei Dir "dünn"? Das kleinste, was bei mir zum Feedern hinter dem Korb liegt, ist ein 14er Haken an 0,14 mm Monofil (Stroft GTM, Siglon V u. ä.). Noch feiner kommt bei mir nicht in Frage...


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dabei ist so ein 75er Zander im Vergleich zu ner 70 Barbe ein fauler Lappen.....



#6 Das Vergnügen einer 70er Barbe blieb mir bislang verwehrt, aber 'ne 60er langt im Zweifel! 
Dafür 75 cm Klodeckel bei guter Strömung aus der Weser "gezerrt"...


----------



## Burney (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Hey,

gerade zum Feedern nehme ich immer Vorfächer mit 80 cm Länge. Bei den Hakenboxen die nicht zu sperrig sind, muss man diese dann "knicken". Finde ich persönlich doof.

Ich verwende solche Vorfachspulen 

https://www.doctor-catch.com/sites/...ti-hook-jigging-rig-for-cod.jpg?itok=f4_kJf0i 


Platzsparend in der Kiepe untergebracht und in Bruchteilen einer Sekunde abgewickelt.

Gruß


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Preston-Box angekommen, wie erwartet funktioniert es auch, allerdings gegenüber der Box von Guru einen Punkt Abzug weil bei der Aufbringung für die Haken, wie Schlaufen auf den Plastik-Nippeln keine Abstufung oder Wölbung, wie auch immer man das auch nennen mag vorhanden ist. Wenn man also Pech hat zieht man sich gleich mal 3 Haken runter, was bei jenen mit 1 Meter Länge Vorfach auch bissel Zeit kostet wieder aufzubringen.

Ansonsten runde Sache. :m


----------



## thanatos (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Hakenbox ;+;+;+ was für Quatsch brauch man denn nu noch
 hab mein Gerödel alles in einzelnen Kästen in denen
 alles Zubehör für das spezielle Gebiet drin ist 
 z.B. für´s Stippen -Lote ,Hakenlöser,Köderausstecher u.s.w.
 und ca 50 gebundene Haken auf Styropor aufgewickelt und
 mit je einer Stecknadel fixiert .Einfach,übersichtlich,praktisch und fast kostenlos .In meinem Raubfischkasten sieht es ähnlich aus eben so beim Feedern .Genau weis ich es beim Karpfenset da sind 6 Vorfächer drin wobei ich bei zweien 
 die Boilies schon zu Hause anbringe 
 Zu was brauch man eine extra Hakenbox  ;+ |uhoh:  zum schaut mal was ich mir gekauft habe . :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



thanatos schrieb:


> Hakenbox ;+;+;+ was für Quatsch brauch man denn nu noch
> hab mein Gerödel alles in einzelnen Kästen in denen
> alles Zubehör für das spezielle Gebiet drin ist
> z.B. für´s Stippen -Lote ,Hakenlöser,Köderausstecher u.s.w.
> ...



Hakenbox ist einfach die Weiterentwicklung deines Styropor Systems. Ich hab 200 Haken in gewünschter Länge sofort zur Hand, die ganze Saison quasi ausgesorgt, es nimmt nicht viel Platz weg.

Verstehe die Hektik da nicht, wozu brauch ich 20 Haken, wozu brauch ich 2 Ruten, einen Stuhl. Wozu brauch ich einen Rutenhalter, warum sind Bananen nicht Lila ?

Wenn die Dinge einen Sinn ergeben, wieso nicht ?


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Die Boxen sehen ja nett aus .
Hab auch schon einmal damit geliebäugelt aber ich hab keinen Platz mehr und ob ich 5 Sekunden brauch oder 15 um sie aus meinen tütchen zu nehmen ist mir wurscht.
Wenn man die Vorfächer eh selber bindet kann man sie auch so zusammen legen das es keinen oder selten mal Tüddel gibt .
Aber sieht schon Professionell aus ,so eine Box:m


----------



## Menzer (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



bootszander schrieb:


> Aber mal was anseres, den Schlögel und Vinzenso habe ich schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen. Wo treiben die sich  nur rum?



Also Michael ist sehr oft bei uns am Oberwiesensee (ASV Trebur) und an eben am Rhein, da wo Fr33 schon geschrieben hat. Ansonsten hat er halt auch eine Menge zu tun... Jetzt sind die ganzen Messen, dann kommen Kurse und Vorbereitungen auf große Veranstaltungen. Michael ist also nach wie vor immer noch sehr aktiv dabei. 

Selbst im November war er fast jeden Tag bei uns am See (wenn auch nur für ein Stündchen) um neue Körbe zu testen, Flugeigenschaften etc zu beurteilen und eben im Training zu bleiben.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Auch wenn es offtopic ist - bis auf Kai sind am Rhein irgendwie immer weniger bekannte Angler zu finden. Viele haben einfach wegen den Grundeln aufgegeben. Hatte mich vor 2-3 Jahren mal mit Michael auf ner Messe unterhalten. Selbst er fischt nicht mehr so oft am Rhein, da man bis auf ein paar große Fische (Barben, Brassen) entweder nur noch Grundeln oder gar nix fängt....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Hab meine Preston-Haken Box gefüllt, ausgezeichnet.Wird gute Dienste leisten, alle Haken die bei mir im Einsatz sind haben einen   Platz gefunden, die Saison kann kommen!


----------



## Ørret (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*

Kann es sein das du Preston meinst?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern*



Ørret schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du Preston meinst?



Fehlt lediglich ein N, danke für dein Abstrahieren.


----------

